# Simple knot question - braid to braid.



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Have a Penn 950 SSM that I recently put 300 yards of 40# braid on. Given it's capacity - I have plenty of room left to add on some more.

Therefore, I am going to buy another spool of the 40# braid and keep filling it up.

For this type of "splice" (same line/same type/same diameter, etc) - what is the best knot? 

Thanks in advance.

Will


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I would think a blood knot or a double uni would be suffice. I usually use a double uni.

Robert


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

personally i use the blood knot..super easy and super strong..this is the main knot i tie..never failed me (yet) knock on wood..hope this helps!!

dalton


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ADD mono instead.
no need to fill a reel up fill of braid.

tie uni to uni . add a drop of krazy glue. let it dry.

fill up the reel with mono.

then get 2 empty line spool. take off the line from reel to first spool

then transfer line to second spool. so its reverse with mono on top now.

then respool back to reel.

now you have a mono backed reel with braid.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Uni to Uni gets my vote! With 40 lb, I'd double both lines. Just save room for the shock leader.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tie a bimmini in one side, a spider hitch to the other and join with a Austrailian Braid and you are good to go. J/K

Uni to uni.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Tie a bimmini in one side, a spider hitch to the other and join with a Austrailian Braid and you are good to go. J/K
> 
> Uni to uni.


 Pay attention to the J/K! Uni to Uni, as Cdog said, and me, and ooeric, and kingfeeder, and some to follow, etc!


----------

